# I made a big mistake...



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I made a big mistake. I let the wife shoot my G42, that one's gone. She ran 2 mags through it and claimed it as her's. Ouch!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry dude. Be happy with what you have. My wife hates guns and bugs me to sell them all the time. Of course - I am getting a divorce later this year (not for that reason). So, soon I won't have that problem


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Along with that, guns get lonely so you should always buy them two at a time, of a kind. :supz:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nerostarr said:


> I made a big mistake. I let the wife shoot my G42, that one's gone. She ran 2 mags through it and claimed it as her's. Ouch!


It sounds like the perfect time to pick up a new G43!

GW


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I guess I should look on the bright side, having a wife who loves to go shooting and shares my passion. But I really, really liked that G42. It was my first glock and it ran like a top. I got a hell of a deal on it when the G43 first came out, and nobody wanted the G42. Guess I'll start looking for another one.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry dude. Be happy with what you have. My wife hates guns and bugs me to sell them all the time. Of course - I am getting a divorce later this year (not for that reason). So, soon I won't have that problem


sorry to hear of your grief Shipwreck--but at least you will be free to enjoy shooting

hang in there man


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nerostarr said:


> I made a big mistake. I let the wife shoot my G42, that one's gone. She ran 2 mags through it and claimed it as her's. Ouch!


that was once a great thing in our home. had an issue with a summer carry (failure to feed due to a magazine issue) and bought a glock 43. my wife LOVED it--wanted one for her. she took mine. after 4 weeks of being frustrated as the gun is just too short for either of us on the grip side(no 2 round extensions are available) we sold both and bought shields. I also picked up a XDS--no tears shed there--LOL

you are very luck to have a woman shooting with you


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nerostarr said:


> Yeah I guess I should look on the bright side, having a wife who loves to go shooting and shares my passion. But I really, really liked that G42. It was my first glock and it ran like a top. I got a hell of a deal on it when the G43 first came out, and nobody wanted the G42. Guess I'll start looking for another one.


be sur e to get one made in austria not the usa--heard there were issues with the usa made ones


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

boatdoc173 said:


> you are very luck to have a woman shooting with you


Rather than shooting at you?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

boatdoc173 said:


> sorry to hear of your grief Shipwreck--but at least you will be free to enjoy shooting
> 
> hang in there man


Thanks. It has been tough. I stayed the last six years (14 total) only because I want to see my son grow up. But I just can't take it anymore...I can't stick with my original plan to try and hang in there til he is finished high school (he is only 8 right now)...


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It has happened before,,,*

A friend of mine made an impulse purchase of a CZ-RAMI.

We went to his house to watch a game,,,
He left the pistol lying on the Kitchen counter.

His wife comes home and sees the CZ,,,
She picked it up, checked it for ammo, and hefted it.

"What a cute pistol." she said.

She took her pistol out of her purse holster,,,
And placed the RAMI in it's place.

I don't think my friend has seen it since.

Aarond

.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Nerostarr said:


> I made a big mistake. I let the wife shoot my G42, that one's gone. She ran 2 mags through it and claimed it as her's. Ouch!


Get another or get the Glock 43.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

RobertS said:


> Get another or get the Glock 43.


I going to get another 42 this weekend, LGS is holding one for me. I don't really want a 43 as I have arthritis in my wrist and recoil really bothers me. The 42 is perfect for my needs and I have a good supply of 380 on hand. Already ordered a 3.5 ghost connector and night sights and +1 mag extension. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

You just need to get the same gun as a present for her. Easy points.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks. It has been tough. I stayed the last six years (14 total) only because I want to see my son grow up. But I just can't take it anymore...I can't stick with my original plan to try and hang in there til he is finished high school (he is only 8 right now)...


just try to keep the peace for his sake. he will be better off if his 2 parents get along around him. You will be free and much mor e happy in time. I know the pain of divorce. It fades in time. celebrate yours with ...a NEW GUN!!! Take your son shooting


----------

